# November 2015 POTM Voting Thread



## snowbear (Dec 3, 2015)

1.  Dragonfly wing, by @Kacper111






2.  Caught in the moment, by @binga63





3.  Sleeping Dragon by @Kacper111





4.  Sharp-Shinned Hawk by @Didereaux





5.  Mum by @SquarePeg





6.  Adorable Laziness by @Mattis


----------



## tirediron (Dec 3, 2015)

Wow...  some fantastic work this month.  TOUGH choice!


----------



## JTPhotography (Dec 4, 2015)

Very tough choice.

FYI, there is no Oct voting thread.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 4, 2015)

JTPhotography said:


> Very tough choice.
> 
> FYI, there is no Oct voting thread.


Thanks; I didn't notice.  I'll get one together tonight when I get home.


----------



## JTPhotography (Dec 4, 2015)

No problem, and thanks to those who volunteer to keep the site up, I know it is volunteer work and probably fairly time consuming.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 13, 2015)

OK, folks.  Voting will close Wednesday morning, 16-December so you've got three more days.  Vote, vote, vote!


----------

